# What are these "cracks" in my dog's eyes?



## FuryPuppy (Nov 22, 2015)

Furiosa has always had these "cracks" in her eyes that look like broken glass. They're small crystal-like blemishes with short, thin lines running away from the center. Our vet said it's probably just a harmless birth defect and there doesn't seem to be any sight issues.

It's nothing I'm worried about, just curious if anybody else has seen something similar. It's difficult to capture on camera, but here are some pictures:

Edit: Old thread. Photos hosted by TinyPic, no longer available.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

photos don't show much - take her to the vet - eye issues are nothing to play wiht - they may be juvenile cataracts and can be treated...

lee


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> photos don't show much - take her to the vet - eye issues are nothing to play wiht - they may be juvenile cataracts and can be treated...
> 
> lee


"Our vet said it's probably just a harmless birth defect and there doesn't seem to be any sight issues. "


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would go to a board-certified vet ophthalmologist, if you have access to one. They do a very different kind of appointment and exam, with equipment regular vets may not have. Where I am, the exam costs about $125.


----------



## Kmart (Dec 7, 2019)

Did anything come of this? I just got a German shepherd and she too has what looks like a little crack in her pupil. I'm taking her to the vet for sure but I wanted to follow up on your story.


----------

